# How do you max out a graphics card?



## burly_07 (May 13, 2012)

I keep on seeing posts that people have their graphic cards maxed out for WOW, Crysis, BF3 etc. but how do you do that? I dont know where to start to even max out a card. I do know that I currently have nvidia geforce 8800gts. I just ordered evga geforce gtx560ti superclocked cause i wanted to upgrade. That should be here in a day or two. Can anyone please explain hopefully my computer can handle it. Dunno if you need this info but I am running Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz w/ 8gb of RAM and 620Watts power. BTW... as you can tell, i am illiterate when it comes to these things Maybe i should start educating myself. Also... im curious to see what happens when i am maxed out and always see people talking about it. That is why i am interested in doing this.


----------



## M1kkelZR (May 13, 2012)

Basically Maxing out a GPU on games is to play the game at the highest Graphics Quality and still play with a nice steady 30FPS minimum. Your PC can handle it easily, and should max out most games then. Just I'm a bit concerned about the Brand Power Supply you have as it may be one from a not so trusted brand. As for CPU, it would be clever to upgrade to a Core2Quad Q6600 or a Q8xxx Series, they are older than the newer Core i series but still perform very well.

I hope I've helped you.


----------



## burly_07 (May 13, 2012)

As far as power supply.. it is from wiston group. I copied the specs here: 
Wattage:620W max.
    Fan Type: Single 12cm Ball-Bearing
    "Extra Features: 120mm Large Fan Design; energy star efficient Dim: 5.91""(W) x3.4""(H) x 5.6""(D) inch 1x(20+4 Pin Main Power) 2x(6 Pin PCI-E) 6x(SATA) 6x(Peripheral) 1x(4 Pin Power) 1x(6 Pin Auxiliary) 2x(Floppy) "
    AC: 120V/10A @ 50Hz, 240V/5A @ 60Hz
    DC: +5V   +3.3V  +12V  -5V   -12V   +5VSB
           36A    30A     20A  0.5A   20A   2.5A
    Form Factor: ATX

Now in order to max out graphics in games, do you set it in the game graphic settings ie. low, normal, high, ultra? Its a shame that i cannot upgrade my cpu to an i series without having to buy another motherboard. Mine only supports a 775 socket  I have an old EVGA nForce 680i SLI Motherboard


----------



## M1kkelZR (May 13, 2012)

burly_07 said:


> As far as power supply.. it is from wiston group. I copied the specs here:
> Wattage:620W max.
> Fan Type: Single 12cm Ball-Bearing
> "Extra Features: 120mm Large Fan Design; energy star efficient Dim: 5.91""(W) x3.4""(H) x 5.6""(D) inch 1x(20+4 Pin Main Power) 2x(6 Pin PCI-E) 6x(SATA) 6x(Peripheral) 1x(4 Pin Power) 1x(6 Pin Auxiliary) 2x(Floppy) "
> ...




Okay never heard of that brand, I'm assuming the Computer is a OEM (like Dell, Acer etc) and not self built. 

As for graphics, yes thats basically it. In some games you can tweak them to have better quality, but thats Eye Candy really


----------



## burly_07 (May 13, 2012)

lol...no it is actually custom built about 4 or 5 years ago. I have it in a Thermaltake Tsunami Dream mid tower. BTW... do you think this is enough power for the gtx 560ti? I appreciate the input


----------



## M1kkelZR (May 13, 2012)

Ah ok. Well the PSU can handle it with ease, but I would recommend to upgrade it to a Corsair 550W-700W one. A nice system you have there though, better than mine lol.


----------



## burly_07 (May 13, 2012)

Will do... thank you for everything


----------



## M1kkelZR (May 13, 2012)

No problem, Hope I've helped


----------



## MyCattMaxx (May 13, 2012)

I'd upgrade that psu, it's only 240 watts on the +12v line.
The GTX 560 TI will hog a bit over 300 watts when you make it work hard.


----------



## jonnyp11 (May 13, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...030?pt=CPUs&hash=item25702d2626#ht_816wt_1139

(can't tell if comes with heatsink, ask him and otherwise you can get one from newegg for like 15 or less)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139028

that would be best for upgrading to go with the 560ti, for the best performance though i would recomend finding out what your mobo is and how good it is for overclocking or if it can (just tell us what it is) and getting a better cooler and putting it at 3 or more ghz


----------

